# Custom enclosure build



## Sunnyfront (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys I'm just about to start to build a new enclosure out of a tv cabinet I'm going to run virides tracks and 5mm thoughened glass I'll post pics up soon of before and after. Should be fun.


----------



## Sunnyfront (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry I haven't put pics up haven't been on the computer I'll make sure tomorrow night I put some up. Just ordered a classic rock wall from Ben stein at Stein Enclosures | Custom Reptile Enclosures



I say if your going to do it do it the right way.

Cabinet has been fully sanded and stained once again and custom air vents cut into the sides just waiting on the rockwall which will be in the next 2-3 weeks and order the glass and that's it. (posting pics tomorrow night of progress!)

- - - Updated - - -





- - - Updated - - - 

Pics are up ^^^


----------



## Virides (Sep 18, 2012)

Would love to see the enclosure however the photos are not working? Something about invalid links.

I just sent a set of tracks off today to Victoria, might be you?


----------



## Sunnyfront (Sep 18, 2012)

Yer Scotty that's me mate haha I'll load em up again sorry guys.. On it now


----------



## rvcasa (Sep 18, 2012)

The vents are exactly like the ones (I almost bought) from Bunnings!
I like them better now, I should have got them...

Good work 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnyfront (Sep 18, 2012)

cheers man its coming along, going alright for a first build...chippie by trade though so no lee way for me haha


----------



## rvcasa (Sep 18, 2012)

Just a quickie... Why are the vents both at the bottom?

The reason I'm asking this, I built mine a while ago and found this while researching:






I'm about to build second one like this:



and wonder if I should follow same method? Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnyfront (Sep 18, 2012)

I find the higher the vents the more heat you lose just remember its for ventilation, and to keep the heat in better to be at the bottom I have a albino Darwin and his never on the ground (very rare if he is) I kept them 130mm from the bottom of the tank. Depends how high your tank is. You can do it that way but in my eyes your heat source is going to be getting a work out. Having a vent on each side it's going to have good ventilation anyway man so it should be fine which ever way you go


----------



## rvcasa (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. 

If you read the bottom note re vents it explains why I built them at different hights. 

Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Sep 18, 2012)

The images work now, nice enclosure  The track should top it off 

Don't forget you can get clear and stainless steel finger grips for your glass to significantly reduce finger marks - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Sep 21, 2012)

I put my vents in reverse. Hot end vents up high and cool end vents down low so that my hot air escaped at the hot end therefore leaving the cool end cooler... It seems to work ok.


----------



## rvcasa (Sep 21, 2012)

So your enclosure is always cool, no hot air inside cause it escapes straight out, is that right?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Sep 21, 2012)

No, Its hot at the hot end. Its not like there is a breeze in there lol. But the hot air escapes at the hot end, so the cold end stays cooler.

- - - Updated - - -

I just found when i was setting it up that I had trouble getting a globe that would make the basking spot hot enough, without making the whole enclosure to hot. Its quite well insulated and even with the vents in that position the thermostat has to kick in to keep the enclosure cool enough. But then, its a four bay.. so there is extra heat with them on top of each other..


----------



## rvcasa (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok. Now it makes sense, the other enclosures help keep it warm too...

I never thought about a bay, maybe I'll build one, so my 2 snakes are together instead if two separate enclosures. 

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnyfront (Nov 4, 2012)

sorry for the long delay but its finnaly finished!this is dope's new home! View attachment 269707
View attachment 269708


----------



## humba_jumba (Nov 4, 2012)

pics arent working...


----------



## Sunnyfront (Nov 4, 2012)

View attachment 269709
View attachment 269710
View attachment 269711
View attachment 269713


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 4, 2012)

Sunnyfront said:


> View attachment 269709
> View attachment 269710
> View attachment 269711
> View attachment 269713



Sooooooo Awesome!


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Nov 4, 2012)

That looks fantastic!!!!! Great job.


----------



## Sunnyfront (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks i just took my time and made sure it was set up perfect


----------



## calebs92 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thats insane ! How long did it take from start to finish ? And overall cost ?


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice job mate im planning on doing a t.v cabinet up like your self how many lTs of stain did you need for it?


----------



## Sunnyfront (Nov 5, 2012)

Man seriously this is my first build and it has come out as one of the best custom builds out of a tv cabinet! ( in my eyes anyway) Start to finish 6-8 weeks on and off man and over all I spent about $950-$1050, that's including everything! 

Python_dan89 : I only used one man the stain I used was a feast and Watson and the color was black Japan. If you have any more questions let me know man happy to help.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 5, 2012)

:shock:Nice!!
Well done Now build me one


----------



## Virides (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like it came out good. How is the track going? Any issues?

You actually purchased the last one we made available. We have currently dropped the track pending a design change since I am sure you can agree that it's installation was difficult (especially if you don't follow the instructions to the letter).

We want to either make the design reflect a much easier install or improve the instructions so they are much clearer.

Just because we have dropped the line, doesn't mean you won't have support. If there is any problems, just get in contact with us


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 5, 2012)

Virides- will you be making a black track at all? maybe a black pvc track like the cowdrys or something? i think it would sell very well if you did or a track with a melamine strip one side that was stainable to match a custom timber enclosure??

OP, looks fantastic. did you make the rock wall? all in all i rekon its amazing.. i think the slate grey background would make a gtp or albino pop like crazy..  good work


----------



## Virides (Nov 5, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Virides- will you be making a black track at all? maybe a black pvc track like the cowdrys or something? i think it would sell very well if you did or a track with a melamine strip one side that was stainable to match a custom timber enclosure??



I will keep that in mind. I do hope to see the track available one day. It is expensive to maintain stock for so maybe down the track (no pun intended lol), we will see it again.

The track itself isn't the problem. The installation can be daunting especially since the glue we use is rediculously strong and unforgiving. We might come up with something that purely aids the install.


----------



## Umbral (Nov 5, 2012)

Pics not working, well I wish they wouldn't anyway. They make me jealous!


----------



## Sunnyfront (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheers guys. Hey Scotty yer mate tracks are perfect I highly recommend virides awesome communication the whole time not one thing wrong. His loving his new home I fed him in there today downed 2 d/o chicks so everything is good.

- - - Updated - - -

Ben stein made the rock wall. I wanted it done right and something that looked amazing. Just had to wait 8 weeks for it... All and all came out just the way I wanted so yer haha no bad feedback so far


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 8, 2012)

Sunnyfront said:


> Cheers guys. Hey Scotty yer mate tracks are perfect I highly recommend virides awesome communication the whole time not one thing wrong. His loving his new home I fed him in there today downed 2 d/o chicks so everything is good.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ben stein made the rock wall. I wanted it done right and something that looked amazing. Just had to wait 8 weeks for it... All and all came out just the way I wanted so yer haha no bad feedback so far



One of the best Enclosures I've seen in awhile all works well and the stein background just sets it off.


----------



## Sunnyfront (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks mate. If your going to build something do it right the first time haha everyone who has seen it can't believe how well it came together!


----------

